# New Vermeer chipper?



## GlenWimpy (Aug 7, 2010)

How much should I pay? Why is vermeer so secret about the cost?

BC1000 XL? BC1200 XL? BC 1400 XL? How much is fair?


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 7, 2010)

look at the bc1000xl I have listed, its a friend of mine he is asking 27k obo its 2010 and its got like 10 hours on it. Not sure how much they are going for there. Only problem would be getting it to TN. But if it would save you 3-4k it may be worth the trip.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 7, 2010)

*Vermeer scucks!*



GlenWimpy said:


> How much should I pay? Why is vermeer so secret about the cost?
> 
> BC1000 XL? BC1200 XL? BC 1400 XL? How much is fair?



Do yourself a favor and look at Bandit or Morbark.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 7, 2010)

I was quoted $24,800 for a new BC 1000 XL. plus $1800 tax!


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 7, 2010)

wow I guess things are more money here, big surprise there. but I know he paid over 28k for his.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 7, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Do yourself a favor and look at Bandit or Morbark.



There is no one to work on them in Memphis! Only Vermeer! I have a BC 1230A that I love! But its time for something BIGGER!


----------



## fishercat (Aug 7, 2010)

*you're in luck!*



GlenWimpy said:


> There is no one to work on them in Memphis! Only Vermeer! I have a BC 1230A that I love! But its time for something BIGGER!



Bandits are easy to work on.Do it yourself.Unless you abuse it,you shouldn't have any problems with it.

Vermeer must be some foreign word for CROOKS!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 7, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Bandits are easy to work on.Do it yourself.Unless you abuse it,you shouldn't have any problems with it.
> 
> Vermeer must be some foreign word for CROOKS!



I have Two vermeers chippers and three stump cutters there great pieces of equipment bottom line Bandits should be called rip offs there made cheap, they crack and basically shake themselves to the junk yard ....They offer good engines because there made by someone else , Bandit and Woodsman should get together and buy Rayco ..Than they"ll have the piece of #### market cornered


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 7, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I have Two vermeers chippers and three stump cutters there great pieces of equipment bottom line Bandits should be called rip offs there made cheap, they crack and basically shake themselves to the junk yard ....They offer good engines because there made by someone else , Bandit and Woodsman should get together and buy Rayco ..Than they"ll have the piece of #### market cornered



So be honest, how do you really feel about Brush Bandit?
Really, I'm in the same boat right now. I have a Bandit 150 that I started out with, and have done all the work on it myself. PTO/clutch,throw out bearing, fuel pump, starter, valves,yada yada. I'm looking at a seemingly great deal on a 2005 Vermeer BC1400xl 15" with 1200 hours. The only hesitaion I have is that I don't know my way around them like I do a bandit, and if they break down as much as my Bandit, that'll mean a bunch more money in labor at the shop. 
Don't get me wrong, I love my Bandit, it's just that the prior owner was a huge POS and so was the mechanic who "ran through the thing top to bottom" and told me it was good to go. It was basicaly a pile of metal that resembled a chipper, but in no way shape or form acted like one. 
Anyway, what are the big pros and cons between a drum and a disk?


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2010)

GlenWimpy said:


> There is no one to work on them in Memphis! Only Vermeer! I have a BC 1230A that I love! But its time for something BIGGER!



Forget new and buy a low hour used bc 1800 or bc2k with 200 plus ponies. If you don't you'll have a new chipper and still have chipper envy when you see a WTC at work. They're much easier to get in drives than you think as they are so long.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 8, 2010)

My bucket/chipper truck has the 190 HP cat diesel. With a load of chip and my 1230A , it will barely go up a hill much less do 55 on the expressway!

The 1800 is 9270 lbs , the 1500 is 6970 while the 1200 is 5300 lbs.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2010)

GlenWimpy said:


> My bucket/chipper truck has the 190 HP cat diesel. With a load of chip and my 1230A , it will barely go up a hill much less do 55 on the expressway!
> 
> The 1800 is 9270 lbs , the 1500 is 6970 while the 1200 is 5300 lbs.



That is the way it goes in this biz bud...small truck and chipper, then add a bucket you make more brush so bigger chipper....then you need a bigger chip truck and a big wood truck....you do bigger jobs so you need a small crane, mini skid and more dumps and stumpers and sprayers, splitters and plows and saws and ropes and...and so on and so on and so...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 8, 2010)

treevet said:


> That is the way it goes in this biz bud...small truck and chipper, then add a bucket you make more brush so bigger chipper....then you need a bigger chip truck and a big wood truck....you do bigger jobs so you need a small crane, mini skid and more dumps and stumpers and sprayers, splitters and plows and saws and ropes and...and so on and so on and so...



Right I agree ...I prefer smaller trucks cheaper to run and easier to find "capable" drivers as far as the 18" machines they have there place but I don't want to drag that thing out to every job just too cumbersome ....


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I have Two vermeers chippers and three stump cutters there great pieces of equipment bottom line Bandits should be called rip offs there made cheap, they crack and basically shake themselves to the junk yard ....They offer good engines because there made by someone else , Bandit and Woodsman should get together and buy Rayco ..Than they"ll have the piece of #### market cornered



I see you're a vermeer fan bud, but I gotta tell you.. it's the vermeers that do the rattling themselves apart from all I've ever heard. In fact, I know a guy that just bought a bandit because his vermeer rattled itself into the scrap heap.. just sayin.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Right I agree ...I prefer smaller trucks cheaper to run and easier to find "capable" drivers as far as the 18" machines they have there place but I don't want to drag that thing out to every job just too cumbersome ....



Lots of time we throw the brush on a small trailer or flat bed dump and take it to the chipper. No biggie.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## capetrees (Aug 8, 2010)

I've never seen the rattling effect but I have heard the Vermeer 1400s have rattled themselves to extinction, thus the newer model 1500s. I LOVE my BC 1000xl and would definately buy another or upgrade, which may be next year. But last I knew, they have two 12" chipper models now, a 1000xl and a 1200xl. Why the change? I know the 1200 is beefier but if the 100xl can do it, why the bump up?


----------



## flushcut (Aug 8, 2010)

treevet said:


> That is the way it goes in this biz bud...small truck and chipper, then add a bucket you make more brush so bigger chipper....then you need a bigger chip truck and a big wood truck....you do bigger jobs so you need a small crane, mini skid and more dumps and stumpers and sprayers, splitters and plows and saws and ropes and...and so on and so on and so...



Aint that the truth!


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2010)

flushcut said:


> Aint that the truth!



Yeah flushcut, my ultimate goal was and is to be able to do anything and I mean anything that the biggest companies can do......and I can.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 8, 2010)

I meant it is the truth. When you start out a truck and gear then a chipper and after that it's all about getting more equipment. In this biz to be really profitable you need toys to cut your time on the job. Time is money! 
I think in the beginning you get by with what you can afford which is usually on the small underpowered side.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 12, 2010)

*pay attention*

vermeer had all of there r and d $ in horizontal boring machines that were sellin like hotcakes at a quarter mill a pop . that was big bizness for a while . those comps go threw those things and get new ones faster the a tree co that might buy a new chipper and keep it for 10+ years. they treat tree guys like gueinie pigs. you can drop trees on bandits and there like "oops , sori that went the wrong way on ya, but were you plannin on puttin that threw me today cuz im kinda hungry" But yeah, not having a dealer around sux. Only thing thats broke on my 250XP is the winch hook went threw on saturday. OOPS!!! gotta get that free play / engage lever fixed.


----------

